# Habitat '67 - interesting brutalist residential architecture in Montreal



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

More information here...


http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings/Habitat_67.html



and more about brutalism here...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brutalism


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Thats a cool looking one 

We have quite a few similar looking buildings in Singapore...actually, one of them is also called Habitat and was directly inspired by the Montreal one!


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Here it is...its called Habitat One


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't particularly like the location of Habitat 67. It's in the middle of nowhere. Although it's by the river, it's a long walk to downtown and the the journey to the Metro stop is not walkable in the winter. On the plus side, at least the casino is nearby.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Habitat '67 is really cool


----------



## Mike (Sep 12, 2002)

I like it very much.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

i dont like it, idea was ok but finalization is bad, especially colour. It looks like its from Gaza


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ I agree with that statement today, but when it was new it was exciting. I don't
think it has stood the test of time very well, though.


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 23, 2004)

Taller said:


> ^^ I agree with that statement today, but when it was new it was exciting. I don't
> think it has stood the test of time very well, though.


functionally or aestheticaly, its falling apart

ironic that when it was built it was envisioned as a solution to the affordable housing problem, and now its been turned into expensive apartments...sign of the times?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

One of the biggest problems is that it is a triumph of form over function. All these little boxes are completely exposed to the subzero cold in the winter; especially the ones with the exposed bottoms. In a climate like Montréal's it makes absolutely no sense. The floors are freezingly cold on the interior. .


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd live there!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I really like these apartments. The ones by Olympic Stadium (that look like pyramids) are cool too!


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

very unique!


----------



## PuroTequila (Aug 4, 2006)

*Nice...*

I really like the concept, the contrast...look very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Some examples based on this concept of boxes by Michel Andrault and Pierre Parat. Also called "maison gradin jardin" (step garden house). It's not as brutal as Habitat 67. 


















Creteil, 1970 (near Paris):









Marne la Vallee, 1972 (near Paris):









Evry, 1971-1976 (near Paris):









































Fontenay sous Bois, 1975 (near Paris):

















Talence, 1976 (near Bordeaux):









Meylan, 1977 (near Grenoble):

















Tour Totem, 1978 in Paris:










In France in 1975, 5 000 of these flats had been built.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't like those ^ as much. They're not as radical. I also don't like the white as much.


----------



## kamilo rxn (Mar 12, 2006)

i like them they lok amazing


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

I did a case study on this before, really interesting building!


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

We could probably start a whole thread on this, but what ever happened to the idea of Montreal being the thriving, progressive global city that the Olympics and Expo 67 billed it as?


----------

